# Laserdrucker



## Delta2706 (5. November 2018)

Hallo, 
da mein HP Officejet Pro 8610 nun endgültig den Geist aufgegeben hat, muss mal wieder ein neuer Drucker her ...
Er hat zwar schon 4-5 Jahre durchgehalten, wurde aber nicht so viel verwendet, daher habe ich kein Verständnis dass er jetzt schon hinüber ist, diese geplante Obsoleszenz der Hersteller geht mir heftig gegen den Strich. Der uralte Brother Drucker meiner Eltern geht seid ner Ewigkeit ohne Probleme ...

Da ich allgemein eher wenig drucke, insbesondere selten Fotos bzw. Bilder, sollte der neue wohl eher ein Laserdrucker werden. 

Habe mich schon länger mit der Materie nicht auseinandergesetzt. Welche Modelle könntet ihr mir denn empfehlen die verlässlich und langlebig sind  ? Gerne auch ältere Modelle

Er sollte das übliche können: Drucken, Kopieren, Scannen, ev. WLAN (muss aber nicht sein)

LG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (5. November 2018)

Wir haben einen Epson ecotank et 2500 hier stehen. 
Für uns war der interessant wegen der Tintentanks. 
Das macht das Drucken sehr günstig, da Ersatztinte im Vergleich wirklich günstig ist. 
Dazu ist er sehr leise, also wirklich leise, da der Druckschlitten keine "schweren" Patronen hin und her schieben muss. 
Jetzt hatte ich das Problem dass der Drucker mehrere Wochen nicht genutzt wurde und die Tinte bzw der Druckknopf eingetrocknet war. 
Eine Standardreinigung später druckte er wie gewünscht. 
Der Preis ist für einen Tintenpisser zwar etwas hoch, aber die günstige Tinte (4x 70 ml ca 25-30€) macht viel aus und die Lautstärke ist wirklich gut.


----------



## fotoman (5. November 2018)

Delta2706 schrieb:


> Er sollte das übliche können: Drucken, Kopieren, Scannen, ev. WLAN (muss aber nicht sein)


Wie groß solche Geräte als Laserdrucker meist sind, ist Dir vermutlich bewusst. SW geht noch einigermaßen, aber mit Farbe, Scanner und Duplex wird es schon sehr groß und schwer.



Delta2706 schrieb:


> insbesondere selten Fotos bzw. Bilder,


Selten oder nie? Suchst Du ein Farb- oder ein S/W Gerät? Laserdrucker kommen nie an die Fotoqualität eines (in der Anschaffung noch so günstigen) Tintenstrahlers heran. Was mich trotzdem nicht davon abgehalten hat, mir auch dafür einen Laserdrucker zu kaufen. Mir reicht die Fotoqualität vollkommen aus, die Bilder hängen aber auch nur ein paar Monate an der Wand.

Da ich seit Jahrzehnten nur gute Erfahrungen mit HP Laserdruckern gemacht habe (im Gegensatz zu einigen Tintenstrahlern von HP und Epson, die bei meinem Nutzerprofil alle nach ein paar Jahren eingetrocknet sind). hatte ich mir vor gut 4,5 Jahren einen HP LaserJet Pro 200 Color M251n gekauft (ich wollte keinen Scanner). Der nimmt es mir auch nicht übel, wenn ich ihn mal ein paar Monate lang stromlos in der Ecke nicht beachte.

Einziges echtes Problem (neben der Größe und dem Gewicht, aber so oft ziehe ich nicht mehr um) sind die bei allen Laserdruckern vorhandenen Emissionen. Mittlerweile steht er direkt unter der Zimmerlüftung, womit sich das potentielle Gesundheitsrisiko auch stark minimiert hat.

Ansonsten stört mich an dem Drucker einzig der nicht vorhandene Einzelblatteinzug (das war mir beim Kauf bekannt und wurde für die 130 € akzeptiert). Obwohl genau daran sein Vorgänger (HP 6L) nach ca. 15 Jahre kaputt gegangen ist (der Papiereinzug war nach 90% Durck auf die Rückseite alter Ausdrucke defekt, eine Reparatur nicht mehr wirtschaftlich).

Meine Mutter hat seit vielen Jahren einen Samsung SCX-4200 (nur S/W, aber mit Scanner/Kopierer und dafür sehr kompakt) und ist damit sehr zufrieden. Daher würde ich mir für ein S/W Gerät zumindest den Samsung Xpress SL-M2070 (oder dessen Nachfolger, falls es einen gibt) einmal genauer ansehen.

Damals habe ich auf 
Druckerchannel - Das Drucker-Fachmagazin - kompetent, zuverlässig, unabhängig | Druckerchannel (DC)
Geräte verglichen, mit ihren aktuellen Anti-uBlock Schrott würde ich mir das aber derzeit sehr genau überlegen und mir erst einmal anderswo Vergleiche zwischen HP, Samsung und Epson-Druckern in meinem Preisbereich suchen.

Am Ende hatte ich damals zwischen Gerätepreis, Druckqualität (beim HP überwiegend für Fotos) und sonstiger Ausstattung (Größe und Kopierfunktion beim Samsung) entschieden.


----------



## Delta2706 (6. November 2018)

Danke für eure Antworten. Den Epson Ecotank habe ich erst gestern entdeckt, aber scheinbar gehen die Bewertungen/Meinungen hier ziemlich auseinander :S

Ja die Größe der Farblaserdrucker ist mir bewusst, ist bei mir aber recht egal. Also Fotos werden nie gedruckt, höchstens ab und zu Dokumente mit Bildern in Farbe, ein reines S/W Gerät suche ich nicht.
Aber nach diversen Videos auf Youtube bin ich wieder hin und hergerissen zw. Laser und Tintenstrahl :/ 

Der Tintenverbrauch ist halt, inbesondere bei den ständigen Druckkopfreinigungen, sehr hoch und Tinte teuer. 
Aber andererseits habe ich eig. weniger lust 300€ für Originale Tonerkartuschen für den Laser hinzublättern -.- 
Herstellerfremde Patronen bzw. Toner zu verwenden wird ja mittlerweile immer schwieriger.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (6. November 2018)

Ein Laserdrucker ist ein Qume Letter Pro. Der wiegt mehr als ein Auto. In San Jose California gibts deswegen Qume Drive. Du meinst einen LED Zeilendrucker, keinen echten Laserdrucker. Brother ist die Firma für günstiger drucken insgesamt. Erkundige dich also nach Brother "Laserdruckern" und Refill Toner...

Mehr musst Du nicht wissen


----------



## fotoman (6. November 2018)

Das musst/kannst Du Dir halt durchrechnen. Wenn ich ansatzweise von den damals auf Druckerchannel genannten Haltbarkeit für den mitgelieferten Toner und meinen Gerätepreis ausgehe, dann hat mich eine A4-Vollfarbseite ca. 0,50 € gekostet, inkl. 190g Papier und Probedrucken vieleicht 0,60 €.  Der mitgelieferte Toner ist jetzt nach 4,5 Jahren so langsam leer.

Wenn ich also nach 4 Jahren wieder 300 Euro (Preis direkt bei HP) ausgebe, müsste ich weniger wie 33% der angegebenen Seiten (bei Vollfarbdruck) weit komen, damit ich über dem Preis von billigsten Ausbelichtungen (ohne Versand) komme.

Ja klar, als reiner S/W Drucker wäre das unverschämt viel, da rechne ich aber komplett anders:
232 € für ein Farbset (bei 1800 Seiten, auch die DIN-Seite enthält einiges an Farbgrafiken)
157 € für 2* XL Schwarz (2*2400 Seiten)
= 390 € für mind. 4800 Seiten, macht 8,2 Eurocent Toner pro S/W Seite
Im Handel sind es "nur" ca. 327 € (beim garantiert zuverlässigen Händler), also ca. 6,8 Eurocent pro S/W Seite mit ein paar bunten Grafiken auf jeder 3. Seite.

Klar gibt es auch günstigere Laserdrucker (Kyocera fällt mir da ein). Ich finanziere sowas jedenfalls lieber vor, spekuliere ein ganz klein wenig darauf, dsss der Drucker nicht kaputt geht und habe über Jahre die Gewissheit, dass der Drucker mir beim ersten Ausdruck immer ein Blatt liefert, welches ich garantiert versenden kann. Am Ende ist es halt auch die Frage an die eigene Gewohnheit. Druckt man monatilich mind. eine (u.U., nuztlose) Seite und hat den Drucker immer am Strom, dann kann ein Tintenstrahler günstiger sein.


----------



## IICARUS (7. November 2018)

Hatte ein Epson mit Tinte was immer wieder verstopfte Düsen hatte. Das leidige Thema war aber immer das auffüllen der Tinte, da ich selbst die Tinte auffüllte um Geld zu sparen. Das blieb immer alle 2-3 Monate bei mir hängen und es kam noch dazu das ich vorsichtig auffüllen musste um mich und mein Arbeitsplatz nicht zu versauen. Natürlich hätte ich auch andere Tinte kaufen können ohne selbst auffüllen zu müssen. Aber die Kartuschen waren so klein das ich ständig was hätte kaufen müssen.

Nachdem der Drucker wieder verstopfte Köpfe hatte und ich sie kaum noch frei bekommen habe kaufte ich mir vor 2 1/2 Jahren auch ein Farblaser Drucker von Brother und seither habe ich ruhe. Der schwarze Starter Toner der dabei war hat fast ein Jahr gehalten bis ich ihn austauschen musste. Die Farbtoner sogar fast zwei Jahre. Natürlich kosten die Toner einiges, aber wir kommen damit sehr lange aus.

Im übrigem hätte ich alle Toner laut Brother Anzeige schon ein halbes Jahr später austauschen müssen, nur habe ich eine Seite gefunden wo die Toner zurück gesetzt werden können. Denn die Toner zeigen viel zu früh an das sie bald leer sind. Habe den schwarzen Toner ganze 3x zurück gesetzt bis ich ihn wegen der Druckqualität ein Jahr später tatsächlich austauschen musste. Und die Farbtoner habe ich auch mehrmals zurück gesetzt und sie dann zwei Jahre später als eines davon leicht undicht wurde alle ausgetauscht.

Hier noch der Link zum zurücksetzen der Toner: Brother MFC-9140CDN Toner resetten – Timos Blog

Mein MFC-9142CDN ist schon recht groß und auch schwer, aber das macht mir nichts aus (ich muss ihn ja nicht herum tragen... ).
Er hat auch schön eine Ecke bekommen wo er nicht stört und sogar noch ins Gesamtbild passt. 

EDIT:

Hatte den schwarzen Toner im Januar 2017 ausgetauscht und vorhin wegen diesem Beitrag nochmals auf den Füllstatus geschaut. Austauschen tue ich wirklich nur wenn ich sehe das die Druckqualität sich verschlechtert, daher habe ich ihn heute zum ersten mal zurück gesetzt.

Vorher...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach dem Zurücksetzen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei uns greifen wir mit drei PCs drauf.
Manchmal kommt noch meine Ehefrau mit ihrem Laptop dazu.

Geduckt sind seitdem ich den Drucker habe insgesamt  3147 Seiten.


----------



## Delta2706 (10. November 2018)

Also nach langer Recherche denke ich wird es ein Brother DCP-L3510CDW werden. Ist einer der günstigeren Multifunktionsgeräten, besitzt und kann alles was ich benötige, hat auch sehr gute Bewertungen. 
Toner Reset scheint da aber leider nicht möglich zu sein :/


----------



## IICARUS (10. November 2018)

Musst halt lauf dem Link und deren Anleitung mal versuchen.
Vielleicht klappt es dort auf die selbe Weise auch und wurde nur nicht mit gelistet da der Drucker zu der Zeit nicht bekannt war.

EDIT: Habe mir den Drucker mal angeschaut, wird wahrscheinlich nicht gehen.


----------



## fotoman (10. November 2018)

Wirklich billiger wie mein HP druckt der Brother DCP-L3510CDW mit Originaltoner aber auch nur, wenn man einzig S/W Seiten druckt.

Bei der Stromverschwendung im "Tiefschlafmodus" hätte sich bei mir schon nach einem halben Jahr ein schaltbarer Stecker gelohnt.

Aber gut, Danke WLan darf er dabei immer noch viel zu viel Strom verbraten.


----------

